# My smalls I've dug over the years



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

Some plastic people


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

A lead Native American, an African American gentleman, and a lovely Lady.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

Three heads are better than none.  Pinocchio,  an I don't know what the heck it is, maybe a Pez head,  and a tiny doll head.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

The best doll head I have dug.  Came from a town dump down in Kennebunk.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

A victorian bisque statue and an egg with a kid busting out of it.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

The backside......of the egg.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

A couple of horsies.  The large one I dug with my two daughters.  I wire brushed it but good, should probably hit the little one , too.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

First is a hand that was attached to a spring and a base. It was used to clip papers together or calling cards.  

 The next item is part of a game, I believe it had to do with rolling a marble into it.  

 The triangle is a victorian game with little balls inside that you try to get into the center. It's still working.  Found in an 1870's dump.

 The slipper was once a pin cushion.  it is highly embossed with cranes, turtles, reeds , etc.  

 The match case I found last summer, it held wooden matches.

 Two keys, a baby spoon and a 50 caliber shell.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

I've dug many clay marbles, but this one is big at 1-3/8".

 Not sure what the clay cube is for, but I like it anyway.  

 I like the dice, the red one is really modern, the green one is older,  the colored lettered block is an odd item and the tiny die is hand made and hand drilled and is only 1/4" .


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

Last one....a variety of childrens tea set pieces, other than the tiny stein, which reads "Here Is My Regards"  .  I've dug lots of tea set saucers, but they aren't as interesting as the cups to me.  Besides, I have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the fun look. Interesting things there.


----------



## epackage (Jan 28, 2013)

Good stuff...


----------



## splante (Jan 31, 2013)

cool finds....thanks for the pics


----------



## havoc2000 (Mar 10, 2020)

Awesome stuff! I am from Kennebunk, and still here. Wish there were still good digging places, town is being bought up from out of staters..


----------

